# My new baby! (UPDATED PICTURES!)



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi, everyone. I'm pretty new to this, but my breeder e-mailed me this picture of my pup and is going to send me some updated ones this weekend (hopefully!), but I just wanted to share her with you all. My breeder told me that she's a gold Chi...I say she's adorable!

07-11-05 UPDATE: My breeder sent me these new pictures that she took this weekend. I'm sorry if I'm posting too many but I'm terribly excited about her! I put them in as links so all the pics could be seen. 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/SandisGoldFemale003.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/SandisGoldFemale004.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/SandisGoldFemale005.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/SandisGoldFemale006.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/SandisGoldFemale007.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/amykate182/SandisGoldFemale008.jpg


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: OMG - That needed a "Too Cute" Warning... She is just adorable!!! I haven't heard of a "gold" chi color - but she looks beautiful! Congrats :wave: When do you get her?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW she is beautiful, I'd love a "gold" Chi just like her  
She's seriously gorgeous, you must be so excited.

Is she your first Chi?


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> :shock: OMG - That needed a "Too Cute" Warning... She is just adorable!!! I haven't heard of a "gold" chi color - but she looks beautiful! Congrats :wave: When do you get her?


I'll get to pick her up in about a week. She'll be almost nine weeks old then. The breeder told me that she rarely ever gets the gold color, because it's so rare. She used to call them "champagne" but researched and found out that they're called gold. I'm so in love with her! :lol:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

**



Nona said:


> WOW she is beautiful, I'd love a "gold" Chi just like her
> She's seriously gorgeous, you must be so excited.
> 
> Is she your first Chi?


Yes, this will be my first Chi baby. The only other dog I've ever had was a German Shepherd who passed away last year (but I know she's still with me every day :wink: ), so I figure that things will be a LITTLE different!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!!!  Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Kari said:


> Congratulations, she is gorgeous!!!  Do you have a name picked out yet?


I'm still thinking. I'm m ore than likely going to wait until I can see her and play with her and everything before I decide. But if anyone has suggestions, throw them out there!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats ! She is adorable !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats! she's a beauty! i'd call her something like sunkist cause of that golden dun coloring, it's so pretty!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable. I do like Sunkist and call her Sunny. We'd love to see lots of pics after you get her.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is so pretty....never heard of a Gold Chi??  Cant wait to see more pictures of her.......WE LOVE PICS!!!!  


sandra
www.chloescusotmharness.com


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*new baby*

She is Gorgeous!! :wave:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you all so much! 

I can't wait to pick her up so I can take more pictures of her to post. 

By the way, Nona, I visited Lexi's Dogster page (she is so cute!) and I was wondering where you got the pink angel wings harness, if you don't mind my asking.

(Also, if Nona doesn't see this, could someone please direct her here?)


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What a sweet face..just wanna grap and kiss it  :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's a gorgeous wee baby. :angel1:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg :shock: im in love lol! wow she's gorgeous! i love her colouring - you must be so so pleased!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Aawww what a doll!
Cant wait to see more pics of her!

xx,

Naidne.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is so sweet


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Wow, what a beautiful puppy, and great color!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow! I've never heard of a gold chi either. She's beautiful!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! She is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Stunning Color! Tooooo Cute! I wish you the best with her. Can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Aww! I love her colouring. Like, a acapphachino.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey

You can get that pink harness with wings on ebay. Lovely chi by the way, just lovely. If I ever had a girl I like the name Starla. But also I like sugar or pretti


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

adorable - she looks like a blue and tan too me rather than gold


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I haven't actually gotten to see her in person, but I'll get to do that this weekend! I'm terribly excited!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, she is just stunning.... I was thinking she looked like a (light) blue with tan, too!! Either way - she is just beautiful!! 

Congrats!!! :wave: Can't wait to see more pics of her...


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She is a stunning lil puppy!! Congrats!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Wow :shock: She is way to cute. Just perfect. I can't wait to see more pics of her in the future. I love her color too.

Leslie


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww! shes soo cute! adorable baby u have congrats! i love her color


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

She is Blue and tan :? Not gold :wink: She is a nice looking little girl!!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

She is beautiful, whatever color they call it. Here's a few names suggestions: Tanzy, Shasta


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

amykate said:


> By the way, Nona, I visited Lexi's Dogster page (she is so cute!) and I was wondering where you got the pink angel wings harness, if you don't mind my asking.


i have ordered one for my baby coco chanel and got it from ebay,there should be lots on the american site.
your darling is beautiful!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

OMg how cute!!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

In the first picture the breeder sent me, she did look like she had a very gold coloring to her. These latest ones though do show more a blue/tan coloring. Oh well. I'm sure that when I get to see her you'll all know much more about her! 

Thanks for all the compliments and name suggestions, as well!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so pretty!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I was thinking she looks blue & tan too. Either way, she's absolutely stunning!!  I know you are so excited!! I can't wait to see more photos and find out what name you decide upon.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG you have a beautiful baby. Love to see more pics.


----------

